

NewMe Accelerator, Encouraging Black Tech Entrepreneurs, Has Its First Demo Day - citizenkeys
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/04/newme-accelerator-aiming-to-encourage-black-tech-entrepreneurs-has-its-first-demo-day/

======
citizenkeys
Diversity, or lack thereof, is consistently lacking in the high-tech world.
Based on actual funding for start-ups, you'd think that privileged white kids
and Asians are the only people that use the Internet. And when you point out
the lack of funding for non-white start-ups, most people seem offended that
you even attempt to discuss such an issue. Affirmative action and equal-
opportunity start-up funding is not only the "right" thing to do, it's a
vastly untapped source of potential markets and revenue.

The other day I read a comment by somebody that hoped the next Mark Zuckerman
was a woman. My thought at the time was "Big deal. Imagine if the next Mark
Zuckerberg was black."

